# Novidades no fórum



## Administrador (7 Abr 2007 às 19:37)

Vou usar este tópico para dar a conhecer novidades e actualizações de relativa importância que vão sendo adicionadas ao fórum. Podem também usar este espaço para dar o vosso feedback.


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2007 às 19:43)

Administrador disse:


> Vou usar este tópico para dar a conhecer novidades e actualizações de relativa importância que vão sendo adicionadas ao fórum. Podem também usar este espaço para dar o vosso feedback.



espero que essas novidades venham o mais depressa possível pois sao necessárias, podia-se abrir um tópico para os diferentes membros darem a sua opinião para o que gostariam de ver novo no fórum  
abraços


----------



## Administrador (7 Abr 2007 às 19:47)

*Redimensionamento automático de imagens*

Agora quando alguém coloca uma imagem no fórum com uma resolução superior a 800x600, essa imagem é automáticamente redimensionada para essa resolução de modo a que a formatação do fórum não seja quebrada e este possa continuar a ser de fácil leitura. Clicando na barra amarela que aparece por cima da imagem permite que ela possa ser vista na sua resolução original.

Exemplo:


----------



## Administrador (7 Abr 2007 às 19:53)

*Ajuda e protecção adicional no processo de registo*

Agora no processo de registo existe uma pequena novidade para ajudar a quem se regista. Além disso, para uma maior protecção contra registos automáticos, é feita uma pergunta entre várias existentes à qual só um humano saberá responder. Só a resposta correcta permitirá finalizar o registo com sucesso.

Exemplo:


----------



## Administrador (7 Abr 2007 às 19:58)

*Links sublinhados*

Isto é algo que já foi pedido por alguns membros há já algum tempo e que sempre devia ter existido como é padrão em qualqer fórum. Mas o que importa agora é que finalmente esse problema está resolvido. Agora os links ficam sublinhados para que possam ser fácilmente identificados.

Exemplo:
Instituto de Meteorologia

Se alguém acha que esse sublinhado passa um pouco desapercebido, que diga


----------



## Administrador (7 Abr 2007 às 20:05)

*Estatísticas do fórum*

Umas estatísticas era algo que neste fórum só se encontrava disponivel ao administrador (umas bem básicas por sinal), até agora  

A partir de agora todos podem ver várias estatísticas sobre o fórum. O link encontra-se no fundo da página:


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2007 às 20:15)

é assim mesmo pouco a pouco o meteopt.com irá melhorar


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2007 às 20:21)

O redimensionamento automático de imagens é muito útil e as estatisticas são interessantes


----------



## Administrador (7 Abr 2007 às 21:05)

*Arcade*

Esta função não serve para muito mais que o de proporcionar algum divertimento e sobretudo competição entre os membros deste fórum na conquista das maiores pontuações. Por enquanto, o Fil domina...  

http://www.meteopt.com/arcade.php


----------



## Administrador (7 Abr 2007 às 21:51)

*Mapa de localização dos membros*

Esta é uma ideia semelhante à que o Minho implementou à uns tempos atrás e que consistia em marcar no Google Earth a localização dos membros do MeteoPT. Agora essa função pode ser feita e mostrada a partir do fórum e cada um pode colocar a sua localização.

Nota: É aconselhável não colocarem a vossa localização exacta mas sim um ponto próximo. Fica ao critério de cada um.

http://www.meteopt.com/vbgooglemapme.php


----------



## Administrador (7 Abr 2007 às 22:33)

*Galeria*

A Galeria serve para que os membros do fórum possam organizar as suas fotos directamente a partir do MeteoPT. Existem várias categorias à escolha onde podem colocar as vossas fotos, mas seja lá qual for a categoria que escolherem todas elas são também guardadas numa pasta pessoal que todos os membros possuem. Podem também usar a Galeria para hospedar as vossas fotos e usá-las no fórum, ao invés de hospedá-las num servidor externo como o Imageshack. Além de imagens, podem também colocar videos. A Galeria possui várias características, o melhor é verem por vocês própios  

Nota: Para imagens casuais como possam ser imagens de satélite, de modelos, de radar, etc, é preferivel continuarem a usar o Imageshack (ou outro).

http://www.meteopt.com/galeria/


----------



## GranNevada (8 Abr 2007 às 14:00)

Muito bem 

Mais vale tarde que nunca ...


----------



## GranNevada (8 Abr 2007 às 15:36)

Estive a colocar algumas fotos na Galeria e parece-me que deveria ser permitido "meter" mais de três fotos ao mesmo tempo - pelo menos seis seria o ideal .
Será possível , Sr. Admin. ?


----------



## Administrador (8 Abr 2007 às 22:30)

GranNevada disse:


> Estive a colocar algumas fotos na Galeria e parece-me que deveria ser permitido "meter" mais de três fotos ao mesmo tempo - pelo menos seis seria o ideal .
> Será possível , Sr. Admin. ?



Está feito


----------



## Administrador (8 Abr 2007 às 22:45)

*Videos Youtube e Google*

A função de meter videos dos sites Youtube e Google Video já estava disponivel no fórum há bastante tempo, mas essa função passava um pouco desapercebida, pois era um tudo-em-um, decidi tornar as coisas mais simples e directas. Agora para colocar um video desses dois sites, basta clicar no respectivo icon na caixa de colocar mensagens:






Pode-se colocar no código o URL completo ou só o ID. Por exemplo colocar  ou somente 1DJ5Zo3tixs é a mesma coisa.

O video ficará com este aspecto:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DJ5Zo3tixs[/YOUTUBE]

Nota: Podem usar o icon que está do lado esquerdo do icon do Youtube para colocar videos de outros sites ou videos acabados nas extensões .avi, .wmv, .mpeg, etc...


----------



## Iceberg (8 Abr 2007 às 23:11)

Administrador disse:


> *Mapa de localização dos membros*
> 
> Esta é uma ideia semelhante à que o Minho implementou à uns tempos atrás e que consistia em marcar no Google Earth a localização dos membros do MeteoPT. Agora essa função pode ser feita e mostrada a partir do fórum e cada um pode colocar a sua localização.
> 
> ...



Sr.Administrador, cliquei em Braga e fiquei localizado em Madrid  

Pode-me corrigir a situação?


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2007 às 23:16)

Mto bem, agrada-me ver este site tão dinámico e cheio de novidades, parabens admim.


----------



## Administrador (8 Abr 2007 às 23:45)

Iceberg disse:


> Sr.Administrador, cliquei em Braga e fiquei localizado em Madrid
> 
> Pode-me corrigir a situação?



Isso é estranho  

O que fiz foi apagar a tua entrada. Tenta fazer tu de novo, e para não te enganares é melhor usares o zoom  

PS: Lamentávelmente esqueci-me das ilhas quando configurei o mapa. Agora as ilhas aparecem no mapa por defeito, sem ser necessário movê-lo.


----------



## Administrador (8 Abr 2007 às 23:47)

*Zoom nas miniaturas*

Para quem usar no fórum as imagens hospedadas na Galeria e colocá-las em forma de miniatura, vai ser possivel fazer zoom delas sem ser preciso abri-las noutra janela ou tab.

Por exemplo, para esta imagem do Dan, é só copiar o link que aparece por debaixo da imagem (na caixa em frente a Miniatura) e colar no fórum.

O resultado será este:





Agora experimentem passar o rato por cima e clicar nela  

Com um clique, ela faz zoom no máximo até 800x600, mas se a imagem hospedada for ainda maior, clicando num botão que existe no canto inferior direito, ela faz zoom até à resolução máxima da imagem. Se preferirem, podem continuar a abri-la noutra janela/tab como faziam antes, basta fazer clique esquerdo sobre a miniatura.

Nota: Esta função só funciona com miniaturas de imagens hospedadas no MeteoPT (Galeria), com as miniaturas de sites exteriores como o Imageshack não há maneira...


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2007 às 10:51)

Administrador disse:


> *Videos Youtube e Google*
> 
> A função de meter videos dos sites Youtube e Google Video já estava disponivel no fórum há bastante tempo, mas essa função passava um pouco desapercebida, pois era um tudo-em-um, decidi tornar as coisas mais simples e directas. Agora para colocar um video desses dois sites, basta clicar no respectivo icon na caixa de colocar mensagens:



Exelente funcionalidade. Logo à noite quando regressar das mini-férias vou ver se testo isto.

O video de demonstração é que era escusado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Abr 2007 às 12:41)

Senhor administrador, o meu nome nao aparece no mapa! Será que era possivel corregir isso? É que a ilha de São Miguel não tem lá a referencia a nenhum membro do forum. Eu moro na Freguesia de Santa Cruz, Concelho da Lagoa.


----------



## Mago (9 Abr 2007 às 15:19)

Já tinha reparado em algumas novidades até mesmo na interface do forum, 
Ficaram bastante fixes até dá para colocar videos do YouTube, Google Videos etc.


----------



## Administrador (9 Abr 2007 às 23:30)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Senhor administrador, o meu nome nao aparece no mapa! Será que era possivel corregir isso? É que a ilha de São Miguel não tem lá a referencia a nenhum membro do forum. Eu moro na Freguesia de Santa Cruz, Concelho da Lagoa.



Mas a nossa localização não é feita de maneira automática, cada um de nós é que tem que a indicar no mapa! Coloca a tua entrada através deste link:

http://www.meteopt.com/vbgooglemapme.php?do=addelement

Se tiveres dúvidas, pergunta!


----------



## Administrador (14 Abr 2007 às 22:53)

Devido a problemas com a formatação do fórum quando alguém com um avatar de 160px coloca uma imagem de resolução 800x600, a largura máxima dos avatars vai ficar diminuida para os 140px, mas para compensar, a altura aumenta para os 200px. portanto quem tiver um avatar superior a 140px, é favor redimensioná-lo ou trocá-lo por um menor


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2007 às 14:41)

Olá
Vinha pedir ao Administrador para criar uma ENTRADA para CONCEITOS TEÓRICOS DE ANÁLISE SINÓPTICA.
A finalidade seria para juntar, nessa entrada, dúvidas e esclarecimentos sobre conceitos de análise sinóptica.
Um abraço.


----------



## Administrador (26 Abr 2007 às 17:47)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá
> Vinha pedir ao Administrador para criar uma ENTRADA para CONCEITOS TEÓRICOS DE ANÁLISE SINÓPTICA.
> A finalidade seria para juntar, nessa entrada, dúvidas e esclarecimentos sobre conceitos de análise sinóptica.
> Um abraço.



Olá Gerofil. Não sei se percebi bem o que queres dizer por ENTRADA. Um novo fórum sobre sinóptica?


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2007 às 00:26)

Sim; um fórum sobre sinóptica logo na página de entrada.



Administrador disse:


> Olá Gerofil. Não sei se percebi bem o que queres dizer por ENTRADA. Um novo fórum sobre sinóptica?


----------



## Administrador (29 Abr 2007 às 22:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Sim; um fórum sobre sinóptica logo na página de entrada.



É uma óptima ideia, mas acho que neste momento não se justifica porque provavelmente não haverá o suficiente número de tópicos sobre o tema que justifiquem a abertura de um novo tópico. Creio que o melhor por agora será abrir um tópico mensal sobre análise sinóptica no fórum Seguimento. Depois mais para a frente, se houver motivos para tal, pode-se abrir um fórum.

Se discordas, não hesites em dizê-lo.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2007 às 20:14)

Não; então é melhor deixar como está, senão a informação fica muito fragmentada e depois o pessoal vai-se perder entre fóruns ...
Um abraço
Gerofil



Administrador disse:


> É uma óptima ideia, mas acho que neste momento não se justifica porque provavelmente não haverá o suficiente número de tópicos sobre o tema que justifiquem a abertura de um novo tópico. Creio que o melhor por agora será abrir um tópico mensal sobre análise sinóptica no fórum Seguimento. Depois mais para a frente, se houver motivos para tal, pode-se abrir um fórum.
> 
> Se discordas, não hesites em dizê-lo.


----------



## Minho (14 Jun 2007 às 19:50)

Agora já é possível incorporar os Videos do SAPO directamente no Meteopt.com.
Ao contrário dos videos do Youtube e Google devem por na tag do Video *apenas o ID do Video.*

Ex: Filme a publicar:  webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Deverão publicar do seguinte modo:


```
[SAPO]ptKA2AZCzG2uNajCWzCI[/SAPO]
```

Que ficará assim:

[SAPO]ptKA2AZCzG2uNajCWzCI[/SAPO]


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2007 às 14:56)

De acordo com o combinado no tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=37232&postcount=79

Sobre os seguimentos de temporada de Furacões no Atlântico:

Assim que uma perturbação for baptizada criamos o novo tópico no formato:

<<Ano>> - Atlântico - <<Nº do Furacão/Tempestade>> - <<Nome do Furacão>>
Exemplificando como o Vince fez:

2007 - Atlântico - 01 - Andreia
2007 - Atlântico - 02 - Barry
2007 - Atlântico - 03 - Chantal


Também depreendi das palavras do Rogério que estamos a referir-nos exclusivamente à Época de Furacões no Atlântico e também concordo, deste modo, os seguimentos dos Ciclones/Furacões noutras zonas do Globo que não o Atlântico seguem os actuais moldes.


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Jun 2007 às 23:52)

E será que ainda vemos um em Portugal...?No meio de tanta anormalidade, pode ser que ainda dê...


----------



## Minho (16 Jun 2007 às 20:29)

Alterações ao Título dos Quadro e Fóruns

Devido a alguma confusão que geravam alguns nomes dos quadro e de modo a clarificar a estruturação do MeteoPT.com fizeram-se as seguintes alterações:

O quadro que dantes de chamava "Portugal" passou para "Geral"

O Fórum que tinha o nome "Geral" passou para "Meteorologia" 

Ainda se alterou o nome do Fórum "Imprensa" para "Media" pois esse fórum pretende ser uma compilação de tudo o que se lê de meteorologia seja na comunicação social, numa página pessoal, num blog, num organismo ou instituição, etc...


Já sabem estas alterações são fruto de conclusões a que chegaram os administradores assim como de sugestões de alguns membros do fórum.
Colaborem ou exponham sempre as vossas dúvidas ou sugestões acerca do fórum.

Obrigado,
Administração MeteoPT.com


----------



## Rog (16 Jun 2007 às 22:42)

Minho disse:


> Alterações ao Título dos Quadro e Fóruns
> 
> Devido a alguma confusão que geravam alguns nomes dos quadro e de modo a clarificar a estruturação do MeteoPT.com fizeram-se as seguintes alterações:
> 
> ...



Completamente de acordo, o forum Portugal em muitas situações como climatologia ficava descontextualizado.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2007 às 00:50)

Agradeço aos administradores a introdução do ícon do Sapo.
Bem haja.
Gerofil


----------



## Minho (17 Jun 2007 às 01:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Agradeço aos administradores a introdução do ícon do Sapo.
> Bem haja.
> Gerofil



 

O Icon é este a que te referes? Ele está lá....


----------



## Rog (18 Jun 2007 às 22:19)

Minho disse:


> O Icon é este a que te referes? Ele está lá....



Penso que o Gerofil estava só mesmo a agradecer, e não a propor...


----------



## Minho (18 Jun 2007 às 22:52)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Penso que o Gerofil estava só mesmo a agradecer, e não a propor...



  

A minha cabeça


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jun 2007 às 13:05)

Queria  deixar uma sugestão aos administradores, no resumo de cada mês porque não aproveitarem os dados que os membros vão colocando ao longo do mês, e depois no final do mês os membros que colocam temperaturas  fazerem a sua média desse mês e depois os administradores fazerem um gráfico ou um mapa a nível nacional e ilhas com a média das  temperaturas máximas, mínimas e médias, dado que todas as regiões têm membros, seria interessante e sempre dava para comparar com o do instituto de meterorologia como mera curiosidade. 

e todos juntos vamos fazer deste forum o melhor do país e quem sabe do mundo   

Obrigado.


----------



## Rog (29 Jun 2007 às 13:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Queria  deixar uma sugestão aos administradores, no resumo de cada mês porque não aproveitarem os dados que os membros vão colocando ao longo do mês, e depois no final do mês os membros que colocam temperaturas  fazerem a sua média desse mês e depois os administradores fazerem um gráfico ou um mapa a nível nacional e ilhas com a média das  temperaturas máximas, mínimas e médias, dado que todas as regiões têm membros, seria interessante e sempre dava para comparar com o do instituto de meterorologia como mera curiosidade.
> 
> e todos juntos vamos fazer deste forum o melhor do país e quem sabe do mundo
> 
> Obrigado.



Uma boa ideia...


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2007 às 20:47)

Estou a ver que o MeteoPT tem nova imagem.



Muito bem administradores do MeteoPT


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2007 às 20:57)

Quando é que um tópico passa a ser classificado de *melhor tópico*? Será que é quando for visto mais de 300 vezes?


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2007 às 21:01)

Parabéns aos Administradores, nota-se que têm trabalhado...o MeteoPT está ainda mais agradável...continuem.


----------



## Fil (9 Jul 2007 às 00:05)

Foi o Vince que fez o novo logo, parabéns a ele!


----------



## Rogério Martins (9 Jul 2007 às 07:44)

Ah Ganda Vice...és cá um artista! Esta altamente o que tu fizeste!


----------



## mocha (9 Jul 2007 às 10:44)

parabens ao Vince pelo novo look do forum


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Jul 2007 às 11:04)

Parabens, isto agora está com um luck 5 estrelas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jul 2007 às 12:03)

Excelente! Mto à Vista!!! Parabéns!


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2007 às 13:24)

Obrigado pessoal, mas não fui eu sozinho que fiz as alterações, fomos toda a equipa de admin's e mod's que estivemos a trabalhar nisto durante as últimas 2 semanas. 
Ainda bem que gostaram


----------



## bluejay (9 Jul 2007 às 13:49)

Sim, gostei bastante.
Continuem com excelente trabalho


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2007 às 00:33)

Meteopt de cara lavada: Muitos parabéns a todos pelo excelente trabalho.


----------



## jPdF (10 Jul 2007 às 00:38)

Bom trabalho...
Parabens a todos envolvidos nesta mudança de visual...


----------



## Mago (10 Jul 2007 às 00:53)

Olaaaa

Excelente, o novo visual....Parabens!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2007 às 21:16)

Excelente trabalho ao Vince e aos que participaram nesta mudança de visual, o logótipo já fantástico   continuem com o excelente trabalho


----------



## Administrador (21 Ago 2007 às 16:22)

Como os utilizadores mais regulares do Forum já devem ter reparado, estamos desde Domingo à tarde a ter um número anormal de visitas por causa do Furacão Dean.

Desde Domingo que o Forum já teve mais de 3 mil visitas e serviu cerca de 25 mil page views.

Esta «tempestade» de visitas vai passar tão rápidamente como o furacão Dean, mas certamente foi mais um bom momento de divulgação do MeteoPT.com


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2007 às 23:47)

Foi disponibilizado um "gadget" para efectuarem uploads de imagens no Imageshack.

Agora quando colocarem um novo tópico têm uma nova área (assinalada a vermelho na imagem) para onde podem efectuar os uploads directamente no Imageshack.


----------



## filipept (25 Ago 2007 às 14:45)

è simplesmente fantástica esta opção.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Ago 2007 às 21:29)

Mto bom! Já usei!


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2007 às 11:34)

Olá,

Ontem e esta madrugada o forum foi alvo de algumas actualizações e melhorias técnicas, embora sem grande visibilidade.

Agradece-se que se por acaso detectarem algum problema o reportem aos administradores ou moderadores.

Obrigado.


----------



## filipept (1 Out 2007 às 21:42)

Ainda não tinha surgido a oportunidade mas agora sim. Não sei de quem foi a ideia do logo meteopt.com mas está simplesmente genial, os meus parabens


----------



## Administrador (9 Nov 2007 às 20:22)

Olá a todos,

Como já devem ter reparado, o fórum agora tem publicidade, o que acontece pela 1ª vez desde que foi criado há mais de 2 anos. Nos últimos meses tem aumentado bastante as visitas e respectivo tráfego, pelo que migrámos para um servidor melhor e mais estável. Para ajudar a cobrir as despesas decidimos agora colocar publicidade no fórum. Penso que compreenderão as razões desta decisão.

A administração.


----------



## Mago (9 Nov 2007 às 23:31)

Sim boa ideia, há que aproveitar também o trafego de visitas...
E estes anuncios nem sao agressivos e também não causam grande impacto estético...


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2007 às 02:07)

Gosto do novo aspecto nevado e natalicio do nosso forum


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 00:21)

Olá,

O Forum tem uma nova funcionalidade. 
Agora existe a possibilidade de colocarem mapas interactivos do Google Maps nas mensagens, para usar sempre que queiram indicar algum local com exactidão.

*Utilização:*
Inserir as coordenadas (Latitude e Longitude) entre as Tags Map. Exemplo:
*[noparse][map=Glorioso]38.753079N,9.184914W[/map][/noparse]*

*Resultado:*
O mapa é interactivo, podem fazer zoom, ou arrastar o rato para se moverem no mapa. Podem também alternar entre o mapa e a imagem de satélite, ou escolher o modo híbrido.

[map=Glorioso]38.753079N,9.184914W[/map]

O _addon_ é um pouco limitado e apresenta alguns problemas, como por exemplo não dar para pré-visualizar os mapas antes de colocar a mensagem. Se se enganarem terão que editar a mensagem. Outro problema detectado é que depois de editar uma mensagem por vezes é necessário fazer um refresh para aparecer o mapa. De qualquer forma foi instalado pois pode ser útil.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2007 às 10:55)

Espetaculo o forum já tem modo RSS


----------



## filipept (28 Dez 2007 às 11:42)

Excelente  sempre a crescer.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2008 às 23:52)

Hehe e já lá vão 666 membros


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2008 às 10:22)

As férias estão à porta ou já começaram mesmo para alguns, e o Fil este fim de semana esteve a trabalhar no sentido de melhorar o acesso ao forum via dispositivos moveis.

Com as alterações efectuadas o Meteopt.com ficou mais leve, rápido e mais amigável nestes dispositivos. 
Não é preciso indicar nenhum endereço especial, é o do costume e a aplicação adapta-se de forma automática, nuns de forma melhor, noutros eventualmente não tão boa, mas melhor do que até aqui.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2008 às 11:21)

Vince disse:


> As férias estão à porta ou já começaram mesmo para alguns, e o Fil este fim de semana esteve a trabalhar no sentido de melhorar o acesso ao forum via dispositivos moveis.




Sem dúvida muito útil  Obrigado Fil! 

Já andei a ver o aspecto da página no telémovel, e está suficientemente entendível (o meu telemóvel é um sharp). Naveguei sem postar por 3 minutos e tive um custo de 0 cent. pelo que fiquei á nora  Tenho que colmatar a minha ignorância em relação á taxação de internet fora do portal vodafone live (acho que já perceberam qual a minha rede   )


----------



## HotSpot (16 Jul 2008 às 09:54)

Esta mensagem foi enviada do meu QTEK. esta impecavel e como uso windows mobile e IE fica 5*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Jul 2008 às 23:33)

Muito bom! Já exprimentei, e está bem mais acessível!


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 01:23)

Foram implementadas mudanças no Seguimento Mensal, sobre o assunto por favor consultar o seguinte tópico:

 Remodelação do Tópico Seguimento Mensal


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2010 às 21:38)

Listagem de todas as sondagens, resultados e vencedores no seguinte tópico:
 Sondagens meteoPT.com


Actualização dos Índices no Sub-Fórum, Fotografia e Vídeo:
 Portugal
 Internacional
 Natureza e Viagens


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2010 às 22:57)

Bom trabalho André


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jul 2010 às 19:25)

Vince disse:


> Bom trabalho André



Belissimo!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2010 às 23:16)

AnDré disse:


> Listagem de todas as sondagens, resultados e vencedores no seguinte tópico:
> Sondagens meteoPT.com
> 
> Actualização dos Índices no Sub-Fórum, Fotografia e Vídeo:
> ...



*André: excelente trabalho; parabéns *


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2010 às 18:21)

Gosto das novas cores Outonais do MeteoPT


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2011 às 16:44)

Muito boas as cores primaveris no MeteoPt.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Mar 2011 às 17:32)

andres disse:


> Muito boas as cores primaveris no MeteoPt.



Faço tuas as minhas palavras.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mar 2011 às 18:41)

Ficou com aspecto mais "limpo" e renovado.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Mar 2011 às 21:59)

Muitos parabéns pelo aspecto mais alegre e ar mais colorido e fresco do fórum.


----------



## Administrador (23 Dez 2011 às 19:30)

Para quem usa o Tapatalk para aceder a fóruns no seu smartphone iPhone/Android pode agora também aceder a este fórum através dessa aplicação.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Dez 2011 às 20:08)

Excelente! Era mesmo isto que precisava.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Dez 2011 às 20:52)

Excelente ideia...


----------



## vinc7e (23 Dez 2011 às 22:25)

Este ano não há imagem relativa ao inverno?


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Dez 2011 às 17:24)

Administrador disse:


> Para quem usa o Tapatalk para aceder a fóruns no seu smartphone iPhone/Android pode agora também aceder a este fórum através dessa aplicação.


 
Nao consigo entrar no forum através do widget do tapatalk, apenas através da aplicação... mais alguém com o mesmo problema?


----------



## Administrador (24 Dez 2011 às 19:13)

vinc7e disse:


> Este ano não há imagem relativa ao inverno?



Feito!



mr. phillip disse:


> Nao consigo entrar no forum através do widget do tapatalk, apenas através da aplicação... mais alguém com o mesmo problema?



Experimenta agora, penso que o problema já está resolvido.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Dez 2011 às 19:47)

Administrador disse:


> Feito!
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenta agora, penso que o problema já está resolvido.



Resolvido... Obrigado!


----------



## Administrador (5 Fev 2012 às 16:55)

Desde hoje a equipa do MeteoPT.com foi reforçada. O David sf passa a ser um dos administradores desta comunidade, o Gil Lemos e o Mário Barros passam a moderadores. Estes últimos com tarefas particularmente centradas nas redes sociais, que precisam de ser melhor aproveitadas por parte desta comunidade de aficionados de Meteorologia. 

Aproveitamos para dizer que precisamos também de mais colaboradores, quem for programador de php e mysql, e queira dar uma ajuda nalguns projectos em que estamos a trabalhar, será bem vindo.

*Equipa do MeteoPT.com*


----------



## Veterano (5 Fev 2012 às 17:08)

Administrador disse:


> Desde hoje a equipa do MeteoPT.com foi reforçada. O *David sf *passa a ser um dos administradores desta comunidade, o *Gil Lemos *e o *Mário Barros *passam a moderadores. Estes últimos com tarefas particularmente centradas nas redes sociais, que precisam de ser melhor aproveitadas por parte desta comunidade de aficionados de Meteorologia.
> *Equipa do MeteoPT.com*



  Muitos parabéns aos três, óptima escolha, estamos todos de parabéns!


----------



## João Sousa (5 Fev 2012 às 17:12)

Administrador disse:


> Desde hoje a equipa do MeteoPT.com foi reforçada. O David sf passa a ser um dos administradores desta comunidade, o Gil Lemos e o Mário Barros passam a moderadores. Estes últimos com tarefas particularmente centradas nas redes sociais, que precisam de ser melhor aproveitadas por parte desta comunidade de aficionados de Meteorologia.
> 
> Aproveitamos para dizer que precisamos também de mais colaboradores, quem for programador de php e mysql, e queira dar uma ajuda nalguns projectos em que estamos a trabalhar, será bem vindo.
> 
> *Equipa do MeteoPT.com*



Parabéns aos recém promovidos!
Força!
Grande abraço


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2012 às 17:17)

Parabéns aos três, bem merecem pelas suas contribuições no fórum. Boa sorte!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2012 às 17:17)

Parabéns aos três, bem merecem pelas suas contribuições no fórum. Boa sorte!


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2012 às 17:24)

Boa sorte e bom trabalho para os vossos novos cargos


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2012 às 17:27)

São ótimas escolhas, três membros muito ativos desta nossa comunidade. Parabéns 


.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2012 às 17:48)

Muitos parabéns e boa sorte


----------



## iceworld (5 Fev 2012 às 18:19)

Parabéns


----------



## actioman (5 Fev 2012 às 18:26)

Apesar de por vicicitudes da vida diária não poder participar como eu gostaria, sempre que posso faço a minha visita e tento manter-me informado do que aqui se discute e partilha.
Como tal, não podia deixar de passar este momento sem dar igualmente os meus parabéns pelas escolhas feitas! 

São sem duvida 3 pessoas daquele grupo selecto que mantenho entre os que muito admiro. Quer pela sua participação, pela coerencia ou pelo saber demonstrados.

Parabéns *David sf*, *Gil Lemos* e *Mário Barros*! É mais que merecido! 

Um abraço à melhor comunidade de meteo amadora portuguesa!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2012 às 18:28)

Muitos parabéns aos recém promovidos ...boa sorte .


----------



## ACalado (5 Fev 2012 às 18:31)

Parabéns aos 3 recém promovidos


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2012 às 18:32)

É com imensa alegria que agradeço a confiança e responsabilidade que em mim foi colocada, prometendo fazer o meu melhor para o sucesso contínuo desta comunidade! 

Desejo igual sorte às restantes novas aquisições da equipa: David sf e Mário Barros!

Um abraço a todos; obrigado pelas felicitações!


----------



## Trapalhadas (5 Fev 2012 às 18:45)

Parabéns aos promovidos, e que continuem a fazer um bom trabalho neste forum, porque mesmo os membros menos participativos e entendidos no assunto (como eu) apreciam sem dúvida a qualidade e momentos de entusiasmo aqui partilhados.


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2012 às 18:55)

Agradeço a todos, a confiança que em mim depositaram, e os parabéns que me dirigiram. Espero corresponder na nova tarefa que me foi confiada. Parabéns também ao Gil e ao Mário pela sua promoção.

Espero que estas novas nomeações sejam abençoadas pela mãe Natureza com um nevão à cota zero em todo o país, é o mínimo que se pode exigir.


----------



## Teles (5 Fev 2012 às 19:13)

É sempre de honrar a chegada de novos moderadores e administradores a este fórum , tarefa essa nada fácil especialmente nos dias de hoje em que o fórum cresceu a olhos vistos.
 Desejo ao novo administrador David Sf , aos novos moderadores Mário Barros e Gil lemos os meus sinceros parabéns e votos de com o vosso empenho e dedicação ajudem esta comunidade a ir alem fronteiras e que se torne cada vez mais uma casa para todos nós


----------



## Paulo H (5 Fev 2012 às 19:39)

Muitos parabéns aos 3, é para mim uma promoção justa e bem merecida!  Espero que as vossas responsabilidades acrescidas, não sejam impedimento em termos de participação e se traduzam em posts/tópicos com grande partilha de conhecimento, como já nos vão habituando até aqui! É essa a verdadeira riqueza do fórum, um espaço comum que partilhamos com respeito pela diferença de opinião de cada um, mas acima de tudo, procurando desbravar o conhecimento desta ciência apaixonante que é a meteorologia!

Boa sorte a todos, e contém comigo..


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Fev 2012 às 20:18)

Gilmet disse:


> É com imensa alegria que agradeço a confiança e responsabilidade que em mim foi colocada, prometendo fazer o meu melhor para o sucesso contínuo desta comunidade!
> 
> Desejo igual sorte às restantes novas aquisições da equipa: David sf e Mário Barros!
> 
> Um abraço a todos; obrigado pelas felicitações!









O fórum vai ficar em boas mãos, tenho toda a certeza. E já sabem que a aposta nas redes sociais é fundamental. Bom trabalho para vocês.


----------



## Hazores (5 Fev 2012 às 20:44)

Parabéns aos tres novos moderadores!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2012 às 20:44)

Excelentes novas aquisições na classe dirigente deste forum...

Uma especial satisfação na "promoção" a Administrador do David SF, um dos membros mais respeitados deste forum, e, na minha opinião, um dos melhores participantes na qualidade dos seus posts... e, claro, um grande lampião, como eu...

Abraços e felicidades ao Mário Barros, Gilmet e David sf!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Fev 2012 às 20:46)

Parabéns a todos! E continuação de bom trabalho! Definitivamente o forum está em boas mãos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Fev 2012 às 20:46)

Parabéns a todos! E continuação de bom trabalho! Definitivamente o forum está em boas mãos!


----------



## Lightning (5 Fev 2012 às 21:01)

David sf disse:


> Agradeço a todos, a confiança que em mim depositaram, e os parabéns que me dirigiram. Espero corresponder na nova tarefa que me foi confiada. Parabéns também ao Gil e ao Mário pela sua promoção.
> 
> Espero que estas novas nomeações sejam abençoadas pela mãe Natureza com um nevão à cota zero em todo o país, é o mínimo que se pode exigir.



Parabéns pela promoção! 

Com a elevada quantidade de conhecimento que nos dás todos os dias, e que também demonstras (especialmente no tópico do seguimento de modelos), e também pelo companheirismo e simpatia, tenho a certeza de que vais ser sem dúvida um elemento fundamental na equipa deste fórum. 

Parabéns também ao Gil e ao Mário, juntos vamos todos divulgar cada vez mais esta nossa segunda casa, a qual já não passamos sem ela.


----------



## stormy (5 Fev 2012 às 21:18)

Parabens a todos
Este forum está cada vez maior, cheio de novas pessoas e novas ideias, viva o MeteoPt


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Fev 2012 às 21:36)

Parabéns aos novos moderadores do fórum.

Boa sorte e bom trabalho.


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2012 às 22:38)

Bem vindo Mário, bem vindo Gil! Não tenho duvidas que farão um óptimo trabalho em prol desta comunidade!

David deixei-te para o fim no melhor dos sentidos. A tua participação neste fórum tem sido de tal forma extraordinária que esta nomeação não se trata somente do "merecida", trata-se de algo mais que óbvio. Não tenho dúvidas que farás um excelente trabalho!

Viva o MeteoPT!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2012 às 23:25)

Parabéns aos novos moderador e administrador do fórum. Um abraço para o Gil que ele bem merece ser moderador pela paixão que tem demonstrado pela meteorologia desde que entrou neste fórum. Um abraço para o Mário também merecido.

Ao Davidsf é bem merecido ser administrador, os seus posts no seguimento dos modelos é um dos melhores a par do stormy a postarem nesse tópico.

Parabéns aos três e façam um excelente trabalho.


----------



## meteo (6 Fev 2012 às 01:05)

Parabéns aos 3! Sem duvida merecido,e vão saber desempenhar muito bem as funções. 
Um bem-haja a este fórum


----------



## HotSpot (6 Fev 2012 às 10:41)

Deixar também os meus parabéns aos 3. Óptimas escolhas. Agora têm muito trabalhinho pela frente 

Parabéns Gil, Mário e David.


----------



## Thomar (6 Fev 2012 às 11:08)

Administrador disse:


> Desde hoje a equipa do MeteoPT.com foi reforçada. *O David sf passa a ser um dos administradores desta comunidade, o Gil Lemos e o Mário Barros passam a moderadores.* Estes últimos com tarefas particularmente centradas nas redes sociais, que precisam de ser melhor aproveitadas por parte desta comunidade de aficionados de Meteorologia.
> 
> Aproveitamos para dizer que precisamos também de mais colaboradores, quem for programador de php e mysql, e queira dar uma ajuda nalguns projectos em que estamos a trabalhar, será bem vindo.
> 
> *Equipa do MeteoPT.com*



Muitos parabéns pessoal! Excelentes escolhas!


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2012 às 00:27)

Congrats! 

É sinal que este espaço está a ficar bem grande.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2012 às 23:41)

Bom apesar ter estado fugido aqui da casa logo na altura em que fui promovido a moderador não deixei de saber pelos mais próximos as novidades, e fiquei bastante surpreendido com tal _upgrade_, como os membros mais antigos aqui da casa sabem eu não tive um passado propriamente feliz na relação com a administração que por diversas vezes me ameaçou de expulsão mas nunca chegou a ocorrer, mas com todas essas ameaças eu acabei por aprender e crescer, e obviamente mudei, fui mudando com o tempo apesar de continuar um pouco irónico nos meus _posts_ e bastante agoirento, isso é algo que desenvolvi devido aos nossos azares meteorológicos e clima português.

Aparte de tudo isto, fico uma vez mais muito grato não por me terem escolhido, pois não vejo isto como uma escolha, mas sim me terem atribuído uma tarefa, de levar o forum mais longe e de o dinamizar, isto não depende só de mim, mas também de todos vocês, membros e visitantes.

E já agora parabéns a todos os outros recentemente promovidos.

Obrigado


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Fev 2012 às 23:50)

Só hoje me apercebi desta grande novidade no nosso fórum.

Tenho andado por aqui, mas a postar muito pouco, apenas como leitor e observador. Isto porque tenho tido pouco tempo e muito trabalho em termos académicos. 

*Muitos parabéns aos promovidos!!!*


----------



## ijv (20 Abr 2012 às 10:44)

Bem nao sei se é nulidade ou nao, hoje estava ensaquei a navegar no iPad pelo tapatak , por acaso lembrei-me de procurar o forum Meteopt , qual nao e o meu espanto quando o encontro. 
Já muitas vezes tinha procurado e nunca o encontrei. Fico muito agradecido a equipa. Pois para mim muitas vezes da jeito entrar no forum pelo Iphone/iPad.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jul 2012 às 23:02)

*Novo site MeteoPT.com*

Nova pagina do meteopt? Parabéns! Isto tá muito pro! até me assustei...


----------



## Agreste (15 Jul 2012 às 23:24)

Na parte dos sismos não consigo entender a legenda no topo do mapa...


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2012 às 23:26)

Aqui:

 Novo site MeteoPT.com


----------



## Administrador (10 Ago 2012 às 16:02)

Anunciamos com satisfação que o Rozzo, que a maioria conhece bem pela participação no fórum, se juntará também à equipa de moderadores do MeteoPT.com. O Rozzo é formado em Meteorologia e trabalha actualmente em investigação de Meteo e Clima. Além de membro do fórum já é colaborador deste projecto desde há uns anos bem como noutros fóruns, aqui tem-nos ajudado a implementar algumas coisas a nível de modelos como por exemplo cota de neve, etc. É essa uma das razões porque se junta agora à equipa, para continuarmos no futuro a desenvolver coisas novas nesta área, mantendo também a colaboração que tem noutros lados.

A equipa MeteoPT.com


----------



## Veterano (10 Ago 2012 às 16:08)

Boa notícia, muitos parabéns ao Rozzo e esperemos que ele contribue para baixar a cota de neve...


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2012 às 16:29)

Muitos parabéns Rozzo! 
E parabéns ao Meteopt, que reforçou a sua equipa!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2012 às 17:03)

Parabéns e bom trabalho


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Ago 2012 às 20:38)

Boas,

Desde já muitos parabens ás promoções ás quais desejo muito sucesso e felicidades!!

E ao resto da direcção, um grande aplauso pelo excelente trabalho desenvolvido!! 

Um abração!!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2012 às 00:39)

*Rozzo*, parabéns e votos de bom trabalho


----------



## rozzo (13 Ago 2012 às 10:22)

Ora como já foi dito, já tinha alguma colaboração/sugestões com os membros da equipa do MeteoPT há algum tempo, portanto até me sentia naturalmente como parte da equipa, agora de forma mais "oficial". 

Como também já foi dito, participava e continuarei a participar activamente em vários espaços online ligados à meteorologia, pois sempre mantive com todo o gosto óptimas relações com todas as pessoas nesta área que estejam interessadas em partilhar, aprender, ensinar, de forma construtiva, o que seja ligado à Meteorologia. É esse o maior prazer que me dá participar em espaços como este fórum: aprender o que não sei, ensinar o que sei, e partilhar experiências.

...além claro da "meteoloucura" que há em todos nós... 

Portanto agradeço claro à equipa do MeteoPT e continuarei a minha natural colaboração!


PS: Veterano, vamos lá ver se este ano levamos a cota 0 a todo o lado, ilhas incluidas ehhehe


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Ago 2012 às 15:42)

Muitos Parabéns Rozzo  Agora que venha é o tempo apetecível para todos nós ..  
Um abraço


----------



## fsl (13 Ago 2012 às 22:34)

Rozzo, parabens.
Cumpts
fsl


----------



## MSantos (14 Ago 2012 às 02:10)

Parabéns ao *Rozzo* pela "promoção", desejo a continuação do bom trabalho desenvolvido


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2012 às 09:51)

Bem vindo ao clube rozzo


----------



## Norther (14 Ago 2012 às 11:33)

parabéns Rozzo


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Set 2012 às 16:57)

Há pouco tempo havia uma caixa no final da primeira página reservada a conversas breves. Viam-se comentários sobre várias coisas, meteorologia, futebol etc. Agora desapareceu. Está colocada noutro lado ou foi considerada dispensável?


----------



## Administrador (21 Set 2012 às 03:48)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Há pouco tempo havia uma caixa no final da primeira página reservada a conversas breves. Viam-se comentários sobre várias coisas, meteorologia, futebol etc. Agora desapareceu. Está colocada noutro lado ou foi considerada dispensável?



Tinha sido removida há uns dias atrás devido a uns problemas temporários e esqueci-me de a repor.

Já está a funcionar de novo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2014 às 18:29)

> Maior número de visitas foi de 1,730 em Hoje às 12:38.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 18:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Agradecimento especial ao granizo.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2014 às 14:14)

Ontem, foi de facto um bom dia para o fórum.

Além do recorde do número de visitas em simultâneo, foram batidos os recordes de visitas diárias e visitantes únicos diários.

O número de visitas ultrapassou pela primeira vez a barreira dos 20 mil (20 808) e os visitantes únicos ultrapassaram a barreira dos 16 mil (16 335).

Também na nossa página do facebook, há que assinalar que se ultrapassou a barreira dos 20 mil likes!

Obrigado a todos por este crescimento!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 19:04)

*Maior número de visitas foi de 1,757 em Hoje às 19:03.*

Recorde batido, e ainda agora começou


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 19:53)

Ia mesmo colocar!  Estava com um pressentimento que hoje seria dia de bater recordes! 
Um claro sinal da importância crescente deste fórum como fonte de informação!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 00:38)

Bela marca!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Fev 2014 às 01:53)

> Maior número de visitas foi de 1757 em Ontem às 19:03.


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2014 às 00:11)

Tornado Alley na capa do meteopt.com.


----------



## actioman (2 Abr 2014 às 00:41)

Sim senhor bela imagem!
Parabéns pelo bom gosto de quem a escolheu, dá muita frescura ao fórum!


----------



## MSantos (2 Abr 2014 às 00:43)

actioman disse:


> Sim senhor bela imagem!
> Parabéns pelo bom gosto de quem a escolheu, dá muita frescura ao fórum!



Também gosto !


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2014 às 09:31)

Belíssima imagem, de facto!


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Abr 2014 às 09:39)

Sim, boa imagem e bem adequada ao tempo presente


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2014 às 12:32)

Excelente escolha.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2014 às 19:43)

Em 5 meses, 20 mil likes, é obra!

Já vai nos 50 mil.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2014 às 19:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em 5 meses, 20 mil likes, é obra!
> 
> Já vai nos 50 mil.



Eu bem tenho estado atento a ver se conseguia observar o momento exacto dos 50.000 likes, mas parece que alguém o fez por mim 

Realmente 50mil likes já não é nenhuma brincadeira, penso que isso só demonstra a importância que a meteorologia tem para os portugueses e o crescimento do interesse da população sobre esta ciência fantástica!

Um bem-haja a todos os que tornaram esta meta alcançável!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jul 2014 às 20:43)

Excelente ! 50.000 likes é obra.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2014 às 22:52)

Practicamente 3 meses depois... mais 10 mil likes, excelente!
60 mil likes, sempre a somar!


----------



## JTavares (4 Out 2015 às 20:53)

Peço desculpa por sair do assunto mas acham funcional a divisão em 3 tópicos da previsão meteorológica? É que a informação fica dispersa e obriga a sair dum tópico para outro além de que recebo o triplo das notificações.


----------



## comentador (4 Out 2015 às 21:14)

Concordo com o  JTavares! Torna-se pouco funcinal esta divisão. Em minha opinião, o tópico estava melhor como estava antes.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Out 2015 às 21:37)

Eu também preferia como estava antes!


----------



## dASk (4 Out 2015 às 21:39)

Já agora eu também.. de todo! mas a minha opinião vale o que vale...!


----------



## JoCa (4 Out 2015 às 21:51)

As minhas desculpas também por sair do assunto mas concordo com os colegas que acham pouco funcional a divisão em três tópicos da previsão meteorológica. Os assuntos e as ideias colocadas ficam desfazadas no tempo. Tornam-se temporalmente descontextualizadas uma vez que surjam assuntos com respostas mais amplas a mais de três dias obrigando a responder noutro tópico assuntos colocados neste tópico,  que poderá levar a uma certa confusão. A minha opinião é favorável à organização antiga. Boa noite a todos!


----------



## srr (4 Out 2015 às 22:29)

A divisão é excelente , os utilizadores é que nao estao a segui .la dai a dispersão.


----------



## JTavares (4 Out 2015 às 23:24)

srr disse:


> A divisão é excelente , os utilizadores é que nao estao a segui .la dai a dispersão.


Desculpe mas não é excelente e serei obrigado a deixar de seguir esses tópicos pela confusão criada. É que num falamos de bugalhos e noutro de alhos mas no fundo é tudo o mesmo assunto.
Acabei mesmo agora de receber 2 notificações referentes às previsões até 3 dias e a outra de 3 a 10 dias que podiam estar concentradas num só topico e claro numa só notificação.


----------



## JCARL (4 Out 2015 às 23:44)

Na minha opinião (e vale o que vale), a única que podia estar separada era a de a "Longo Prazo >10 dias".
Agora as outras duas a grande maioria da vezes podem-se confundir, porque estão numa sequência lógica.


----------



## cactus (5 Out 2015 às 00:48)

Também não acho grande vantagem na fragmentação do tópico , 0-3 dias são certezas , as outras tendências ou futurismos.


----------



## JTavares (5 Out 2015 às 01:53)

É que fala-se no furacão Joaquim no topico até 10 dias para depois falar no até 3 dias e o outro fica incompleto.


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2015 às 08:30)

A divisão tem sobretudo a ver incerteza em previsões. Até 3/4 dias os modelos hoje em dia são bastante bons, pelo menos em muitos parâmetros não convectivos, acima disso os erros sobem quase exponencialmente. Por exemplo, uma determinada pessoa a quem lhe interessa apenas previsões minimamente próximas da realidade pode subscrever um tópico apenas, e não ambos. E pessoas que lêem o fórum com pouco conhecimento desta realidade que são os erros em previsões, podem ficar a saber que o que lê no tópico de médio prazo é bastante mais incerto que o de curto prazo. E se a participação nesse tópico for a ideal, pode perceber que incerteza está em jogo, se há muita ou pouca divergência entre modelos, etc,etc.

É também uma divisão didáctica por isso mesmo, a análise de modelos deve ter uma abordagem diferente conforme estes prazos, o que nem sempre se faz. E o fórum sempre foi um local de aprendizagem e até evangelização de boas práticas. No curto prazo até 72h geralmente estamos já a analisar os pormenores de uma coisa com boa probabilidade de acontecer, acima disso é basicamente uma possibilidade, analisam-se cenários, especulam-se tendências, com níveis de incertezas muito maiores.

Outra razão é que no curto prazo passam a estar também disponíveis outros modelos, os mesoescala ou de alta resolução, que exigem grande poder de computação e usualmente só fazem previsões até 48/72 horas. E até 3 dias existem também as previsões feitas por meteorologistas do IPMA, acima disso são automáticas. Pelas mesmas razões que aqui estou a explicar. E existe ainda outro tipo de previsão, convectiva, Estofex por ex., que são sempre previsões de curto prazo, de véspera ou em nowcasting. São previsões que pouco ou nada tem a ver com análises de modelos que que se deve fazer no médio prazo por exemplo. Ou seja, sempre existiu uma certa fronteira nas 72 horas em previsão meteorológica, recomendada pela própria OMM, agora apenas a materializámos fisicamente no fórum.

Finalmente, outra razão foi incluir o nowcasting, previsões de curtíssimo prazo que já não são com modelos mas com outras ferramentas, o que foi uma coisa já muito pedida no passado pois as pessoas estavam sempre a perguntar-nos onde deveriam colocar certo tipo de informação.

De qualquer forma, todas as mudanças são experimentais, e ao fim de dois meses são reavaliadas. Ao início é natural um certo desconforto com qualquer mudança, exige também algum esforço de habituação. E claro, da participação de todos no espírito que se pretende alcançar.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2015 às 10:19)

Manifesto apenas meramente a minha opinião pessoal (vele o que vale): confusão sobre confusão, onde acho que tudo estava quase bem. Enfim... fica-se sem percebser onde fazer algumas previsões que caiam em distintos prazos e não dá jeito andar a saltar entre diferentes tópicos de seguimentos de previsões...


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2015 às 10:48)

Para tentar perceber melhor as dúvidas, podes dar um exemplo concreto de hoje aonde não sabes onde colocar alguma coisa? Por exemplo eu já te vi a ti a colocar a mesma informação e discutir a localização duma frente por exemplo em vários tópicos diferentes quase em simultâneo, e agora tens um tópico mais apropriado para isso, precisamente o do nowcasting (curtíssimo prazo) e curto prazo.

A mim até acho que as coisas estão a funcionar bem, repara que no curto prazo estamos a colocar previsões e nowcasting da situação de hoje, e no médio prazo já se está a especular um evento completamente diferente, e muito mais incerto, a eventual passagem dos restos do Joaquin próximo de Portugal continental. A mim parece-me que é assim que as coisas devem ser feitas. Quando e se o ex.Joaquin chegar a Portugal, provavelmente no médio prazo já estarão a discutir o que se segue, remetendo o (possível) Joaquin para o curto prazo....
E se as coisas agora se sucedem de forma muito rápida e encadeada, é bom sinal, quer dizer que as coisas estão animadas. Já em alturas de marasmo meteorológico, o tópico de curto prazo ficará sem actividade.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2015 às 11:28)

Vince disse:


> Para tentar perceber melhor as dúvidas, podes dar um exemplo concreto de hoje aonde não sabes onde colocar alguma coisa?



Entendo a tua lógica que acho correcta 

O que eu quis referir é que bastava estar como estava (foi sempre assim desde o início do Fórum). As duvidas colocam-se agora na criação de intervalos rígidos, em que quando surgir situações que caiam em dois intervalos, ficamos com algumas dúvidas onde escrever; por isso achava melhor como estava... Além disso, estás a aumentar o número de tópicos sobre previsões no seguimento, o que vai gerar confusões, pois pudemos a partir de agora de correr o risco, por exemplo, de ter de seguir a mesma situação meteorológica em três diferentes tópicos, consoante o tempo que falta para a sua ocorrência... Mais confuso? Claro que sim.

Achava muito mais pertinente, isso sim, haver uma segmentação geográfica das previsões (por exemplo, separar as previsões do continente das ilhas). Mas isso são meras observações minhas, apenas pessoais.


----------



## JTavares (5 Out 2015 às 12:01)

Gerofil disse:


> pois pudemos a partir de agora de correr o risco, por exemplo, de ter de seguir a mesma situação meteorológica em três diferentes tópicos, consoante o tempo que falta para a sua ocorrência... Mais confuso? Claro que sim.


É isto. Como estava antes dava para seguir tudo num só tópico, agora temos que ir passando dum para o outro consoante a distancia temporal. Sem falar que tenho que andar a contar os dias em que se poderá postar em determinado tópico..


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2015 às 22:05)

Já agora vou deixar também a minha opinião!

Entendo o post do* Vince* mas penso não vai funcionar como a moderação pretende. Acho que nos moldes atuais as previsões ficam espalhadas/dispersas e torna muito mais difíceis de seguir as diferentes situações meteorológicas, já que estas vão estar sempre a transitar de tópico. Se nos tópicos de previsão já era um fartote de off-topic, com esta divisão vai ser muito pior, pois vai haver pessoal a fazer comentários sobre previsões nos tópicos errados, sem ter em atenção aos intervalos de tempo abrangidos pelos tópicos, levando a uma miscelânea total, em que no fundo os tópicos vão ser completamente iguais diferindo apenas no nome. Por outro lado vai dar muito mais trabalho à moderação a mover posts de um lado para o outro.

Sugiro que se faça uma votação.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2015 às 22:26)

Gerofil disse:


> Além disso, estás a aumentar o número de tópicos sobre previsões no seguimento, o que vai gerar confusões, pois pudemos a partir de agora de correr o risco, por exemplo, de ter de seguir a mesma situação meteorológica em três diferentes tópicos, consoante o tempo que falta para a sua ocorrência... Mais confuso? Claro que sim.



Dificilmente. Um qualquer evento demora mais que 10 dias para ficar em 3 tópicos? Isso pode acontecer naqueles eventos limítrofes entre o 3º e 4º dia. Depende do utilizador. Mas é algo que só com o tempo fica mais claro.

É mais cómodo ver num só tópico? Sim, é. Mas é uma novidade interessante. Faz-se uma experiência piloto. Pelas opiniões dadas, os utilizadores do meteopt sao bastante conservadores 



JTavares disse:


> Como estava antes dava para seguir tudo num só tópico, agora temos que ir passando dum para o outro consoante a distancia temporal. Sem falar que tenho que andar a contar os dias em que se poderá postar em determinado tópico..



Não leves a mal mas já chegaste a esse ponto? De contar os dias cogitando acerca do tópico em que deves publicar? 



MSantos disse:


> Entendo o post do* Vince* mas penso não vai funcionar como a moderação pretende. Acho que nos moldes atuais as previsões ficam espalhadas/dispersas e torna muito mais difíceis de seguir as diferentes situações meteorológicas, já que estas vão estar sempre a transitar de tópico.



Mas isso acontece nos tópicos de seguimento. Há pessoas que vivem nas 'fronteiras'. Também se quiserem ver a vizinhança têm de mudar de tópico.



MSantos disse:


> Sugiro que se faça uma votação.



Pensei nisso ontem. Em vez de se preencher um questionário simples na 'net porque não se faz uma votação moderna 'gostando' de uma publicação, num tópico fechado, pró-mudanças ou outra contra-mudanças? Seria uma votação com retoques de modernice


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2015 às 22:33)

Poderá fazer-se uma votação, mas só em meados do próximo mês, como referi isto é experimental, primeiro há que testar o conceito durante algum tempo. Parece-me que alguns só estão a olhar para as desvantagens e não para as vantagens. Hoje e ontem até foi um bom exemplo, no tópico clássico seria uma confusão enorme de mensagens com previsões importantes para hoje misturadas com previsões bastante incertas para o final da semana sobre o Joaquin, etc, perdendo-se o foco das coisas.


----------



## boneli (6 Out 2015 às 00:49)

Boa noite.

Penso que o único inconveniente destas alterações é mesmo o facto de ter que andar de um link para outro, mas também não acho que seja assim tão confuso. Está tudo a um clique.

Acho que esta divisão "meteorologicamente" falando faz todo o sentido. Confio na decisão dos moderadores e se acharam que assim é melhor (e que concordo) então que assim seja.

Se por acaso voltarem a mudar para o modelo anterior, que é a opinião de alguns foristas aqui, então depois não mudem mais por favor.

Cumprimentos


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2015 às 15:03)

Vince disse:


> Poderá fazer-se uma votação, mas só em meados do próximo mês, como referi isto é experimental, primeiro há que testar o conceito durante algum tempo. Parece-me que alguns só estão a olhar para as desvantagens e não para as vantagens. Hoje e ontem até foi um bom exemplo, no tópico clássico seria uma confusão enorme de mensagens com previsões importantes para hoje misturadas com previsões bastante incertas para o final da semana sobre o Joaquin, etc, perdendo-se o foco das coisas.



Sim, acho que se deve experimentar durante algum tempo e depois faz-se um balanço com ou sem votação.

Mas penso caso se opte por este novo sistema, seria melhor apenas dois tópicos e não três, ou seja seria um até aos 3 dias e outro a partir disso, três tópicos penso que vai gerar confusão. 

Esta é apenas a minha opinião vale o que vale...


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2015 às 15:29)

@MSantos  O 3º tópico sempre existiu separado, é apenas uma adaptação dos antigos tópicos sazonais Outono/Inverno e Primavera/Verão que mudou de local e passa a ter link no topo, e para além de ter produtos sazonais acomodar também as previsões mensais do IPMA ou da AEMET. É apenas esse tipo de produtos que se deve analisar lá.
E também aqui tem uma lógica didáctica por detrás, este tipo de previsões mensais são diferentes dos produtos de modelos que usamos usualmente, são produtos probabilísticos, que nos fornecem anomalias por exemplo. Como referi no início, por detrás disto tudo há também uma vontade nossa educacional, de ensinar a diferença entre diferentes prazos e produtos, para afinal todos nós evoluirmos em termos de conhecimento.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (6 Out 2015 às 15:51)

Simplificando, podia-se optar apenas por dois tópicos: "Previsões a médio e longo prazo", onde se faria as previsões para a estação por exemplo, e "Previsões a curto prazo", onde ficavam apenas as previsões até 3 dias, sendo estas as mais fiáveis.
Acho que se deva fazer esta distinção para não se misturar previsões de longo e curto prazo.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2015 às 16:10)

Vince disse:


> @MSantos  O 3º tópico sempre existiu separado, é apenas uma adaptação dos antigos tópicos sazonais Outono/Inverno e Primavera/Verão que mudou de local e passa a ter link no topo, e para além de ter produtos sazonais acomodar também as previsões mensais do IPMA ou da AEMET. É apenas esse tipo de produtos que se deve analisar lá.
> E também aqui tem uma lógica didáctica por detrás, este tipo de previsões mensais são diferentes dos produtos de modelos que usamos usualmente, são produtos probabilísticos, que nos fornecem anomalias por exemplo. Como referi no início, por detrás disto tudo há também uma vontade nossa educacional, de ensinar a diferença entre diferentes prazos e produtos, para afinal todos nós evoluirmos em termos de conhecimento.



Percebo a ideia, vamos então dar o beneficio da duvida e veremos como corre, posso até vir a mudar de opinião, mas para já estou um pouco céptico.


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2015 às 16:30)

Caros, os tópicos sazonais existem há imensos anos, se calhar deste o início do fórum, o último activo foi este:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsao-sazonal-outono-inverno-2015-2016.8364/page-2

Agora apenas mudou de sítio e de nome (para longo prazo) para acomodar também as previsões mensais do IPMA ou AEMET, produtos relativamente recentes introduzidos acho que o ano passado.
Nada de mais, se o tópico há anos que existe e nunca deu confusão nenhuma, não sei porque dará agora só por estar mais destacado e arrumado junto aos outros.


----------



## Administrador (14 Out 2015 às 21:15)

Para fazer face ao crescimento do MeteoPT.com e dinamizar melhor a nossa presença nas redes sociais a equipa que gere este espaço foi hoje reforçada com dois novos membros, @SpiderVV e @Duarte Sousa.

Bem-vindos.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2015 às 21:28)

Escolhas acertadas, muitos parabéns a ambos!  

Cumprimentos


----------



## actioman (14 Out 2015 às 23:16)

Muitos parabéns a ambos, mas permitam-me de os dar de forma especial ao SpiderVV, por ser vizinho e por já ter-mos trocado muita conversa e momentos de entre-ajuda! 

Felicidades!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2015 às 10:04)

Ora então bom dia.

Acerca da notícia publicada, agradeço desde já a confiança que a equipa do staff depositou em mim, espero conseguir contribuir para o crescente sucesso desta comunidade.!

Os meus parabéns também à promoção do @SpiderVV, um membro que é uma mais-valia neste fórum e uma escolha acertada pelo staff em colocá-lo na equipa.

Um bem-haja e cumprimentos a todos


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2015 às 22:23)

É um prazer muitíssimo grande poder fazer parte da gerência desta grande comunidade, e é um grande orgulho saber que depositaram esta confiança em mim, que também espero conseguir contribuir para não só o crescimento mas a dinamização deste grande espaço.

Aproveito para dar os parabéns ao @Duarte Sousa também, uma escolha acertadíssima. 

Cumps.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2015 às 00:32)

Muitos parabéns, estou certo que estarão à altura! 

Se for preciso ajuda para alguma coisa e eu poder ajudar, podem contar comigo.


----------



## rbsmr (24 Out 2015 às 13:18)

Vim procurar este tópico para expressar ta minha modesta opinião acerca da divisão do tópico previsão. Confesso que não gostei.  Se aparentemente parece ser útil - por podermo-nos dirigir ao período temporal pretendido - o fio condutor entre os vários períodos perde-se! Deixo,  como sugestão,  a fusão entre o tópico da previsão a médio e longo prazo.  Ambos entram no domínio da incerteza ou,  se assim me permitirem, da futurologia.


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2015 às 13:28)

Já expliquei aqui que os tópicos de longo prazo praticamente existem desde que o fórum existe, há uma década, chamavam-se previsões sazonais, e isso nunca incomodou ninguém até hoje.
Agora apenas mudou de nome para acomodar previsões mensais probabilísticas que entidades como o IPMA começaram a disponibilizar há um ano ou dois.
E volto a salientar que o tópico não é para colocar cartas "tradicionais" de modelos, mas apenas para esse tipo de previsões muito específicas de longo prazo que são baseadas em probabilidade e não em saídas operacionais.
Penso que isso está explícito na 1ª mensagem dos tópicos.


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2015 às 20:11)

MSantos disse:


> Já agora vou deixar também a minha opinião!
> 
> Entendo o post do* Vince* mas penso não vai funcionar como a moderação pretende. Acho que nos moldes atuais as previsões ficam espalhadas/dispersas e torna muito mais difíceis de seguir as diferentes situações meteorológicas, já que estas vão estar sempre a transitar de tópico. Se nos tópicos de previsão já era um fartote de off-topic, com esta divisão vai ser muito pior, pois vai haver pessoal a fazer comentários sobre previsões nos tópicos errados, sem ter em atenção aos intervalos de tempo abrangidos pelos tópicos, levando a uma miscelânea total, em que no fundo os tópicos vão ser completamente iguais diferindo apenas no nome. Por outro lado vai dar muito mais trabalho à moderação a mover posts de um lado para o outro.
> 
> Sugiro que se faça uma votação.



Venho aqui dar a mão à palmatória, afinal o novo esquema nos tópicos de previsões até tem funcionado bem, ao contrário do que tinha dito. Por vezes surgem alguns posts mal colocados mas com o tempo penso que isto vai lá.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2015 às 09:29)

Sempre me pareceu que se tratava  de uma questão de tempo, e assim foi.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2015 às 11:15)

Vince disse:


> De qualquer forma, todas as mudanças são experimentais, e ao fim de dois meses são reavaliadas. Ao início é natural um certo desconforto com qualquer mudança, exige também algum esforço de habituação. E claro, da participação de todos no espírito que se pretende alcançar.





A minha opinião referida anteriormente mantém-se.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2015 às 02:00)

Criei um tópico sobre a indústria automóvel em *Ciência Geral, Tecnologia e Energia*, porque considero que a indústria automóvel tem um enorme peso nas economias dos diversos países mas também em simultâneo contribui para o aumento da poluição global.

Deixo ao critério da administração/moderação a manutenção/reformulação/eliminação do mesmo, conforme acharem a pertinência do tópico para o Fórum.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2015 às 17:06)

Pergunto apenas se se irá manter a actual configuração dos tópicos relativamente às análises e previsões de modelos...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2016 às 10:05)

*70008* likes na pagina de facebook,sempre a somar.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2021 às 11:38)

Boas pessoal.

Durante a madrugada fizemos a migração do fórum para a versão mais recente, com um tema muito mais limpo, e consequentemente a migração para um servidor melhor. Ainda faltam limar algumas arestas, tal como ainda falta fazer com que os meteogramas funcionem no "ambiente" novo. Dado que os meteogramas são scripts complexos em PHP, ainda deverá demorar mais um pouquinho até que consigamos colocar tudo a funcionar.

Quanto ao portal principal do fórum - a página principal onde se podia escolher os modelos e tudo o resto, esta página estava a correr numa versão muito antiga da plataforma Joomla, pelo que a atualização dos módulos do servidor tornou a página praticamente "irreparável", ou ao ponto de não valer a pena gastar tempo a ter de arranjar tudo um a um porque se tornou completamente obsoleto. Ainda estamos a estudar uma forma de voltar a mostrar os modelos e meteogramas, mas provavelmente será via links aqui no fórum quando estiver tudo preparado.

O fórum novo é um site "responsivo", ou seja, adapta-se automaticamente a dispositivos móveis, fazendo com que aplicações como o Tapatalk sejam muito menos necessárias porque a interface é "amigável" em todos os dispositivos. Mesmo assim, à partida ainda dá para instalar o módulo do Tapatalk para quem ainda prefere, mas ainda terá de ser discutido porque muita da funcionalidade "custom" (que não vem "de fábrica" com o fórum) deixou de ser compatível com a nova atualização.

Como disse, ainda há algumas arestas a limar, que vamos limando ao longo do tempo. Podem utilizar o tópico dos Problemas no Fórum se detetarem algo que não esteja a funcionar bem, como sempre.

Cumps e bons seguimentos!


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2021 às 13:15)

É só a mim que com a atualização o tamanho de letra ficou extremamente grande? Ao ponto de haver vários textos que acabam por ficar uns em cima dos outros


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2021 às 13:21)

N_Fig disse:


> É só a mim que com a atualização o tamanho de letra ficou extremamente grande? Ao ponto de haver vários textos que acabam por ficar uns em cima dos outros


Por aqui tudo tranquilo. Estou a usar o Google Chrome.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Ago 2021 às 13:41)

Então aquela página principal vai deixar de existir???


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2021 às 13:50)

N_Fig disse:


> É só a mim que com a atualização o tamanho de letra ficou extremamente grande? Ao ponto de haver vários textos que acabam por ficar uns em cima dos outros


No Chrome , se for pelo telemóvel/tablet, basta colocar site para computador e  fica como no PC.







No computador a página não está com zoom? No meu está tudo normal com a visualização a  100%


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2021 às 14:33)

N_Fig disse:


> É só a mim que com a atualização o tamanho de letra ficou extremamente grande? Ao ponto de haver vários textos que acabam por ficar uns em cima dos outros


Nem no telemóvel, nem no PC com zoom no máximo consigo reproduzir isso (ex: o texto ficar em cima de outro), consegues mostrar uma imagem?


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2021 às 14:34)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Então aquela página principal vai deixar de existir???


Provavelmente. Ainda vamos discutir o que se vai fazer com isso. Os meteogramas e cartas certamente voltarão, sem preocupações.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2021 às 15:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nem no telemóvel, nem no PC com zoom no máximo consigo reproduzir isso (ex: o texto ficar em cima de outro), consegues mostrar uma imagem?







A cor mais escura é uma aplicação para poupar bateria, mas eu já experimentei desligar a aplicação e o resto continua na mesma


Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui tudo tranquilo. Estou a usar o Google Chrome.


Eu uso Firefox, não sei se é disso


Snifa disse:


> No Chrome , se for pelo telemóvel/tablet, basta colocar site para computador e  fica como no PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não, não está com zoom


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2021 às 15:27)

Bem, tentei reiniciar o computador e parece que o problema desapareceu, poderia ser algum problema do meu browser ou assim


----------



## Tyna (14 Ago 2021 às 16:44)

Está muito nice assim, gosto


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2021 às 20:41)

N_Fig disse:


> Bem, tentei reiniciar o computador e parece que o problema desapareceu, poderia ser algum problema do meu browser ou assim


O meu firefox actualizou hoje e em algumas páginas também deu para aumentar o zoom e colocar textos em cima de textos, no fórum não aconteceu mas na página do IPMA nas estações apareceu umas em cima das outras, também foi ao lugar com a reiniciação do pc.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Ago 2021 às 01:03)

Muito bom assim!


----------



## JCARL (15 Ago 2021 às 12:05)

Bom trabalho, obrigado.


----------



## JTavares (15 Ago 2021 às 13:54)

Que os meteogramas voltem rapidamente pq fazem muita falta.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Ago 2021 às 14:10)

Gosto muito do look.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Ago 2021 às 19:26)

Estarei a ver o meteograma gfs das 12z de volta? Amor, tive tantas saudades tuas!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2021 às 19:33)

Ainda estamos com alguns problemas residuais com os meteogramas, alguns que implicam o crash do fórum também, mas quem usa os links já pode ver a run das 12z sim, isto é, se não deixar de funcionar de repente. 

Mas estamos a monitorizar, portanto usem à vontade se tiverem links diretos para eles!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Ago 2021 às 19:56)

Ainda me estou a habituar ao novo formato.


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Ago 2021 às 21:56)

O fórum anda cair muito.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2021 às 21:59)

Estamos com imensos problemas relacionados com as runs dos meteogramas crasharem o fórum inteiro. Pedimos desculpa pelo incómodo. Neste momento não temos meteogramas disponíveis de novo.


----------



## Rafa111 (16 Ago 2021 às 01:58)

Gostei muito da mudança no Forum.
Até agora não tenho tido bugs.
Ah claro... finalmente temos um tema Escuro 
Excelente trabalho.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Ago 2021 às 03:04)

Foi bom enquanto durou, meteogramazinhos! Já tentaram desligar e voltar a ligar?


----------



## fablept (16 Ago 2021 às 11:32)

Looks good 

Dois pequenos bugs:
-Inserir imagem pelo botão "Inserir imagem" ou arrastando a imagem para a caixa de resposta:
"The uploaded file does not have an allowed extension. The following extensions are allowed: .7z, .zip, .rar, .txt, .pdf"

-Em telemoveis com menor resolução..





Poderá resolver-se com
`@media only screen and (max-width : 390px) {
    .block-outer-opposite .button {
        height: 50px;
        line-height: 20px;
    }  
}`


----------



## meteo (16 Ago 2021 às 11:41)

Ficou muito bom. Bom design e organização do site!
Parabéns pelo trabalho.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Ago 2021 às 18:17)

Parabéns pelo trabalho.
Não se esqueçam dos meteogramas GFS, fazem falta.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2021 às 18:56)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Não se esqueçam dos meteogramas GFS, fazem falta.


Ninguém está esquecido de nada, não se preocupem.


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2021 às 21:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ninguém está esquecido de nada, não se preocupem.


Boas, @SpiderVV
Já temos meteogramas ou ainda não? Se onde encontro? hehehe
Ainda ando um bocado ao papel com o novo formato :P Mas com o tempo vai! 

Outra coisa, vamos passar a poder inserir directamente imagens, a partir do pc? Só o conseguia fazer na app.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2021 às 14:52)

Ficou excelente o design, funciona muito bem , muito bom trabalho!


----------



## RickStorm (19 Mar 2022 às 19:35)

Já não vinha aqui ao fórum desde o inicio do Covid (por volta desta altura) e esta nova plataforma está simplesmente brutal


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2022 às 13:58)

Olá a todos! 

Tendo em conta os baixos níveis de actividade média nos tópicos mensais de "Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias)", "Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas)" e "Avisos e Alertas", o staff decidiu conduzir algumas alterações por forma a tentar equilibrar o número de tópicos existentes, relativamente ao número de mensagens por tópico. Decidimos implementar um sistema mais simples, em que teremos apenas um tópico de previsões por mês, intitulado "Previsão segundo os modelos (até 2 semanas)", englobando assim os primeiros dois (curto e médio prazo), e um tópico de avisos e alertas por ano, intitulado "Avisos e Alertas - IPMA/ANEPC - 2022", visto que a actividade nestes tópicos de carácter mensal tem sido praticamente nula desde o início do ano. 

Com este novo sistema, é nossa expectativa que o sub-fórum Seguimento Meteorológico fique mais leve, concentrando melhor a informação nos tópicos dedicados.


----------

